
Ethical Considerations of Working at a Military Defense Company - lawrenceyan
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/8jhxek/ethical_considerations_of_working_at_a_military/
======
3131s
To start, consider not thinking in terms of it being a "defense" company.

> _If you were chosen to be on the Manhatten project and opted not to join,
> the bombs still would have been made. People still would have died. YOU are
> not integral to anything that happens afterward. If the government wants
> something, they will get it with or without you._

Oh wow, no one has ever heard / refuted that totally novel argument before!

